# This day is killing me



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

First Valentines day without my wife, I have my two kids spending the night which is the only thing keeping me going. When I picked up my daughter this morning to take her to school my soon to be ex wife wished me a happy valentines day, are you serious? I just ignored her comment. What the hell is she thinking wishing me this. She wanted the divorce, not me. I just have spent all night watching my kids sleep wondering how their mother can break up this family.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

proudwidaddy said:


> First Valentines day without my wife, I have my two kids spending the night which is the only thing keeping me going. When I picked up my daughter this morning to take her to school my soon to be ex wife wished me a happy valentines day, are you serious? I just ignored her comment. What the hell is she thinking wishing me this. She wanted the divorce, not me. I just have spent all night watching my kids sleep wondering how their mother can break up this family.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sorry, that's tacky. Maybe it was just habit? 
How did your kids act? Do you notice any difference? My H says he doesn't see a difference when he is at the house or with them (3 times since left for less than 90 mins each time). 
Did they ask questions? Ages? Have you been reading books on divorce and children?


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

My kids are doing the best they can, I have an 8 year old son and a 5 year old daughter. I have them spend the night where I am staying at least twice a week. I don't think it was habit for me, I think she did it for her own want. The person she is now, it's just killing me. All the memories I've had, it feels like she is destroying. She just makes me feel like I was disposable, like she doesn't even thi k about me anymore. Some vday
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mamatomany (Jan 10, 2012)

proudwidaddy said:


> My kids are doing the best they can, I have an 8 year old son and a 5 year old daughter. I have them spend the night where I am staying at least twice a week. I don't think it was habit for me, I think she did it for her own want. The person she is now, it's just killing me. All the memories I've had, it feels like she is destroying. She just makes me feel like I was disposable, like she doesn't even thi k about me anymore. Some vday
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Two of mine are those ages. I worry most about the 8 yr old right now. He is internalizing and knows more than he has been told. My smaller ones are going along w/ whatever we tell them.

I think my H is out having fun too. 
My H says the same thing ... he has no fond memories of us right now. That hurts my older kids feelings big time. I try not to think about them right now personally. 
I am wanting to think how can I be happy ... making a Plan A and Plan B possible a C!


----------

